# Using a Mixing Arm for Lawn Chemicals



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I got this idea from MQ's FAS thread, and I'm happy to report that using a "mixing arm" for lawn chemical spray mixtures is a real game changer. :thumbup:

There are several styles/sizes/lengths of mixing arms available in the paint department at most hardware stores - the one I selected was this Allway Helix Mixing Arm. I've been using it in a little 12V DeWalt drill...










The mixing arm works great for pre-mixing chemicals in a 5-gallon bucket. I marked the side of my bucket in 1-gallon increments, and fill it with about 3 gallons of water. Another good tip that MQ offered was that it's much easier to dissolve powders and wettable granules in HOT water, so keep that in mind. Once I'm satisfied with the mixture, I pour it over into my sprayer. Another option is to use the mixing arm to mix your chemicals directly in the sprayer tank. I demonstrate both in this video...






This funnel works great for transferring the mixture to your sprayer tank.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Alan said:


> Nice.


+1


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Love it.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'll be having one of these... I wish I had a sprayer with an agitator to, but this would be much better than what I do now. The crazy thing is that I think about getting one every time I mix something, but then forget to get one. Not this time...not this time...not this time.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Good write up Ware :thumbup: Thanks for the shout outs 

Just FYI, I mix it in the bucket AND do a final mixing in the sprayer once everything is topped off to where it needs to be. I look at it as a little bit of insurance just to make sure everything mixed correctly.

I do like the design of yours as it would seem to do less damage "if" you were to hit something inside the tank that could be damaged.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

That one looks real slick! I agree using them to mix gets the job done much better, and it adds a bit of fun to the process lol


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The mixing arm was one of my first attempts at YouTube, but it's such a great tool I decided to reshoot it... :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/ruhMZe94eWg


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

After you mix the chemicals with HOT water do you let them cool down before spraying? @Ware


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> After you mix the chemicals with HOT water do you let them cool down before spraying?


No, it cools off enough while mixing and transferring. Also worth noting, the Feature 6-0-0 i used in this last video is more of a powder than a granule, so it dissolved just fine in water straight from the hose.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Next step is setting up a pre-mix tank.

A 10 or 15 gallon tank with a small, electric recirculating pump and a strainer basket to melt in your soluble products. Mix up the night before, agitate using your pump for about 20 minutes prior to loading, good to go. Can make mixing, loading, clean up, and life a lot easier for those spraying multiple tanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> Next step is setting up a pre-mix tank.
> 
> A 10 or 15 gallon tank with a small, electric recirculating pump and a strainer basket to melt in your soluble products. Mix up the night before, agitate using your pump for about 20 minutes prior to loading, good to go. Can make mixing, loading, clean up, and life a lot easier for those spraying multiple tanks.


That would be awesome.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I just bought a little mixer from a store for $4 just for this. I think I saw grassdaddy do it on a few videos. I got a small one to use in chapin tank and being careful not to hit stuff. 
But I now want to calibrate a bucket and premix and dump into Chapin. Nice videos!

I just did an app of Air-8 and D-Thatch this morning and used it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Killsocket said:


> ...But I now want to calibrate a bucket and premix and dump into Chapin.


Not sure if it is visible in the video, but I used a Sharpie to mark gallon increments on my mixing bucket. :thumbup:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Great, another tool to buy. :lol:

I was using a army tent stake to agitate mine yesterday and glad this topic came up. :thumbup:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Check the center bottom of the mixing bucket for any undissolved particulates before you quite mixing. Whirlpools bring solids to that area.

tea leaf paradox


----------

